

Bjarne Stroustrup is catching up - setpriority
http://flyingfrogblog.blogspot.com/2015/08/bjarne-stroustrup-is-catching-up.html

======
markbnj
>> Looking at "modern" C++ makes me angry. I wasted so much time learning all
of this incidental complexity that just gets in the way of software
development.

C++ was a huge part of my life as a developer back in the late 80's and early
90's. I used it. I taught it to other developers at major corporations. I once
met Bjarne at a conference and he signed my copy of the ARM. It wouldn't make
sense to view all of that period as wasted time. C++ was the best tool for a
lot of tasks for a long time. It was the most powerful and expressive
implementation of OOP (imo) at a time when we were just beginning to
understand higher levels of abstraction in program structure. Yes, we've moved
on, and it would be strange if we hadn't. I don't see any reason to regard the
path we've traveled as a waste, though.

